

"Shipping Beats Perfection" Explained - azundo
http://bjk5.com/post/60760280107/shipping-beats-perfection-explained

======
azundo
Khan Academy seems to have been getting a lot of criticism lately and I think
this is a great response. People seem to expect perfect teaching tools from
them over every subject immediately.

As a former employee of a not-for-profit I wonder if some of this comes from
their not-for-profit status. If you run on charity dollars there sometimes
seems to be an expectation that you will use resources 100% efficiently and do
no wrong. If Khan was a startup would people be more forgiving of potential
areas for growth?

